# entry.ISBN=(new Integer(pRS.getString(2))).intValue();



## prinzartus (28. Apr 2004)

Ich habe ein ResultSet erhalten und möchte dieses einer anderen Funktion (nenne sie mal B) als eingabeParameter mitgeben. Diese weitere Funktion (B) soll das ResultSet weiter abarbeiten und wenn sie beendet worden ist, sollte der RS Zeiger dort sein wo die Funktion (B) stehengeblieben ist.  :!: 

Leider klappt bei mir das übergeben des ResultSet schon nicht, denn wenn ich in Funktion (B) pRS.next() aufrufe, klappt das nicht. Außerhalb von B ist das ResultSet normal zugänglich.   ???:L 

Wo kann das Problem liegen.  :?: 

Bin JDBC noob und dankbar für Hilfe

*Editiert:*     Hat sich erledigt: funktioniert natürlich doch


----------



## prinzartus (28. Apr 2004)

Habe jetzt ein neues Problem:

Bei der Zeile
*entry.ISBN=(new Integer(pRS.getString(2))).intValue();  *
bekomme ich das alsFehlermeldung:
*Program execution failed ... For input string: "9996543210"*
Diese Fehlermeldung bringt im google keine brauchbaren resultate "Program execution failed ... For input string:"

Ich dreh noch durch!




```
while ((pRS.next()) && (! pRS.getString(1).equals("Buch"))){
                  System.out.println("Sucess2");
                        if (pRS.getString(1).equals("ISBN")){
                               entry.ISBN=(new Integer(pRS.getString(2))).intValue();                        
                        }else if(pRS.getString(1).equals("Titel")){
                                entry.Titel=pRS.getString(2);
                        }else if(pRS.getString(1).equals("Verlag")){
                        entry.VerlagID=pRS.getInt(2);
                        }else if(pRS.getString(1).equals("Erscheinungsjahr")){
                        entry.ErschJahr=pRS.getInt(2);
                        }else if(pRS.getString(1).equals("Autor")){
                        entry.autoren.add(pRS.getString(2));
                        }else if(pRS.getString(1).equals("Preis")){
                        entry.Preis=pRS.getInt(2);
                        }

                }//while*/
```
[/b][/code]

Hat jemand ne Idee warum das nicht funktioniert? Der Wert in der Tabelle ist vom VARCHAR2 darum verwende ich getString() und dann muss ich doch über Integer auf int konvertieren? Oder geht das anders?


----------



## Mister XY Unbekannt (28. Apr 2004)

Da kenn ich mich zu wenig aus aber ich habe eine aufgabe mit sql abfragen 
vielleicht kannst du mir helfen Ich will einen Index relational zu einem Datensatz
in eine Datenbank schreiben. Über ein Java programm mit Textboxen sollen die 
Datensätze eingelesen werden, wenn nun der Index, das ist der Datensatz in der ersten Zeile und ersten 
Spalte gleich IS NULL ist, so weiß ich das in meiner Datenbank noch keine Datensätze vorhanden sind und 
einem integer wird der numerische wert 0 zugewiesen und als Index verwendet, wenn dies nicht so ist so 
soll mit den BUILT IN Funktionen in sql der größte Index mit MAX(Index) ausgelesen werden. Anschließend 
wird der Index mit einem der beiden Werte initialisiert und beim Programmende oder beim Anlegen neuer 
Datensätze mit den Textboxen über einen Button zurück in die Datenbank geschrieben. 

Ich hab nur einen kleinen Denkfehler, 
Wie lese ich in einer Access Datenbank mit SQL genau einen Wert an beliebiger Stelle aus?

Also sowas wie "SELECT Index FROM Datenbank WHERE Zeile = 0 AND Spalte = 0;"
Wie kann ich das machen?

Grüsse Mister XY Unbekannt


----------



## Mister XY Unbekannt (28. Apr 2004)

Geht das vielleicht mit Subselects und wenn ja wie?

Ich kann leider keine einfache IS NULL Abfrage machen, weil bei meiner Tabelle schon zu Beginn an
einige Zeilen mit den Attributen NULL vorhanden sein müssen um in die Datenbank zu schreiben
Ich kenn mich auch mit CREATE TABLE und ALTER TABLE nicht so gut aus, dass ich eine neue Datenbank 
anlegen könnte Kannst du mir vielleicht ein kleines Beispielprogramm schreiben oder die SQL Abfrage 
schicken


----------



## Jaraz (29. Apr 2004)

prinzartus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat jemand ne Idee warum das nicht funktioniert? Der Wert in der Tabelle ist vom VARCHAR2 darum verwende ich getString() und dann muss ich doch über Integer auf int konvertieren? Oder geht das anders?



Hi, 

du sprengst den int Wertebereich, wenn du mit dem varchar weiterrechnen willst, musst du long nehmen.

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## prinzartus (29. Apr 2004)

Jaraz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> prinzartus hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit long bekomm ich genau den selben Fehler


----------

